# Rain Is Loud!!



## Perfusion1 (Jun 3, 2011)

Our first heavy rain in our 02 26RS was not pleasant. We ended up abandoning the slide bed and slept on the couch. The question is; could we have slid the slide in and slept on it? Can we put weight on it when it is slid in?

I am 200lbs and proud......My wife would tell you she is 110lbs.....And dont argue that fact!

Thx


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

My Sweet DW loves hearing the rain!

If you want to use the bed slide while in the travel position I would highly recommend you install a support. There are many threads on the subject.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You can added a slide out topper that will stop the rain from hitting the slide and GREATLY reduce the amount of noise you hear.

Something like this, but larger for the bed slide.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I kinda like that sound. It keeps my wife restless though. You could try running the fan on the A/C to for some background noise. It helps some. ---Mike


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Ear plugs.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Yep pretty loud and the fact it's about a 1' from your head doesn't help mattes. Slide topper is a good way to go.


----------



## Stance (Jul 24, 2011)

Outback told me that "the owners manual states not to walk on slides when they are in. They cannot support the weight." She is correct that it states that. However, she also told me the front bunks on my 210RS can hold 200 lb max and there is a sticker on them stating 300 lb max.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Stance said:


> Outback told me that "the owners manual states not to walk on slides when they are in. They cannot support the weight." She is correct that it states that. However, she also told me the front bunks on my 210RS can hold 200 lb max and there is a sticker on them stating 300 lb max.


Where is that sticker located? I haven't seen one on my 21RS.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Where does one acquire a slide topper for the bed slide? I'd like to have one... I've seen some folks that have made a few, but I haven't seen any commercially available.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Stance said:


> Outback told me that "the owners manual states not to walk on slides when they are in. They cannot support the weight." She is correct that it states that. However, she also told me the front bunks on my 210RS can hold 200 lb max and there is a sticker on them stating 300 lb max.


That means the living room slide, while in travel position, should not be used at all? 
If that is the case I am in trouble. While at rest area I often leave the living room slide in travel position and I sit on the sofa while munching lunch....


----------



## julie (Aug 10, 2010)

thefulminator said:


> Outback told me that "the owners manual states not to walk on slides when they are in. They cannot support the weight." She is correct that it states that. However, she also told me the front bunks on my 210RS can hold 200 lb max and there is a sticker on them stating 300 lb max.


Where is that sticker located? I haven't seen one on my 21RS.
[/quote]

We have a sticker(on wall closest to door) that says 250lbs, our owners manual doesn't say anything about weight limit.


----------



## Stance (Jul 24, 2011)

thefulminator said:


> Where is that sticker located? I haven't seen one on my 21RS.


It's on the wardrobe wall (outside of the wardrobe) next to the bunks. The TT is in storage. So, I won't be able to get a picture of it. I'll try to remember next time I bring it home. However, my memory sucks that far out. I called Outback because I didn't see one for the slide. She told me 500 lb. But, I think it would be higher.



Tangooutback said:


> That means the living room slide, while in travel position, should not be used at all?
> If that is the case I am in trouble. While at rest area I often leave the living room slide in travel position and I sit on the sofa while munching lunch....


Look through you manual and double check. The manual I have seems generic and is used for all TT's since it discusses features I don't have. However, it states not to walk on it.

Sorry CamperAndy for sending the thread off on a tangent. Please post if you find any topper for the bed. I'd like to get one that doesn't block the driving lights back there.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Stance said:


> It's on the wardrobe wall (outside of the wardrobe) next to the bunks. The TT is in storage. So, I won't be able to get a picture of it. I'll try to remember next time I bring it home. However, my memory sucks that far out. I called Outback because I didn't see one for the slide. She told me 500 lb. But, I think it would be higher.


I am assuming you have the electric slide. Mine is manual with supports so the weight ratings will most likely be different. I'll check for a sticker on the closet door but I'm sure there isn't one on ours.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

thefulminator said:


> It's on the wardrobe wall (outside of the wardrobe) next to the bunks. The TT is in storage. So, I won't be able to get a picture of it. I'll try to remember next time I bring it home. However, my memory sucks that far out. I called Outback because I didn't see one for the slide. She told me 500 lb. But, I think it would be higher.


I am assuming you have the electric slide. Mine is manual with supports so the weight ratings will most likely be different. I'll check for a sticker on the closet door but I'm sure there isn't one on ours.
[/quote]

X2 what Stance said. (A sticker for the front bunks, not the slide). Mine is a 2008 21RS also.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I do have a sticker on the front wall of the upper bunk (250 lbs) but that is for the rating of the bunk itself.


----------



## Stance (Jul 24, 2011)

Yep, electric slide. The dealer said we have a 2010 frame with a 2011 body. The front looks like a 2010. The roof is crowned though which I guess is a more recent add.


----------

